# Nightclub photography



## dak1b (Jul 15, 2010)

So tonight one of my friends is performing at a nightclub and I want to take some photos. I just recently called the club to make sure I can bring my camera in the first place..the person on the phone didn't know, so I have to call back later when the manager gets in. I hope I can.

What are some useful tips and techniques that are handy in a nightclub atmosphere? I don't currently have a flash, iw ish I did and the only lens I have right now is my canon 100mm...my other lens is shipping. can't wait to get it.

shooting in M mode ....iso? hopefully the 100mm can give me a descent fast shutter if I up the iso enuff....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...allery/206504-nightclub-photography-tips.html


http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...oto-gallery/205876-nightclub-photography.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...oto-gallery/79208-night-club-photography.html


----------



## fokker (Jul 15, 2010)

the 100mm is going to be a nightmare in a nightclub. You really want something more like 30mm. A fast prime or at the least a 2.8 zoom is what you need, and a speedlight for some extra control over light is handy. With a 5d with no popup flash, and the 100mm lens you are going to struggle I think.


----------



## dak1b (Jul 15, 2010)

fokker said:


> the 100mm is going to be a nightmare in a nightclub. You really want something more like 30mm. A fast prime or at the least a 2.8 zoom is what you need, and a speedlight for some extra control over light is handy. With a 5d with no popup flash, and the 100mm lens you are going to struggle I think.



ya thats wat i was thinkin..a flash is on my list as well as a fast prime. all in time. 

do u think its even worth goin then? if all i have is my 5d and 100mm?


----------



## SwiftTone (Jul 15, 2010)

I think you would be better off with a P+S.

Your gear is not fit in this setting. 50mm is the longest you should have  in this setting, and a prime at that.  A flash at 100mm is questionable also, if you had one.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 15, 2010)

The 5D has great high ISO performance, does it not?


----------



## AlexL (Jul 15, 2010)

100mm...... are you taking photos from the outside of the club?


----------



## fokker (Jul 15, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> The 5D has great high ISO performance, does it not?


 

Indeed it does, but not having a flash still limits your options in terms of producing interesting effects by dragging the shutter while still getting a crisp subject.


----------



## dak1b (Jul 15, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> The 5D has great high ISO performance, does it not?



I believe the highest custom iso setting on the 5D is 3200? 

i haven't figured out how to set it that high yet...the highest i know how to set is 1600. 

with iso set that high do you think i wud stand a chance of getting some descent pics?


----------



## fokker (Jul 15, 2010)

f/2.8 and 1600 ISO might get you in the ballpark, depending on the lighting and if you're trying to capture moving subjects or not. Read the manual to find the custom function setting to allow you to use ISO 3200.


----------



## dak1b (Jul 15, 2010)

fokker said:


> f/2.8 and 1600 ISO might get you in the ballpark, depending on the lighting and if you're trying to capture moving subjects or not. Read the manual to find the custom function setting to allow you to use ISO 3200.


 
My main subject will be a performer on stage. small movement for the most part. I was just thinkin shooting at 2.8 @ 1600 iso and then giving it more light or wat not in post.


----------



## fokker (Jul 15, 2010)

dak1b said:


> fokker said:
> 
> 
> > f/2.8 and 1600 ISO might get you in the ballpark, depending on the lighting and if you're trying to capture moving subjects or not. Read the manual to find the custom function setting to allow you to use ISO 3200.
> ...


 
you might get away with the 100mm for a stage performer. Just remember that bumping up the exposure in post will add loads more noise, you're best to try and get it right off the bat. If it's under decnt stage lighting you should be sweet at 1600 and f2.8, though you might need a steady hand to get sharp shots @ 100mm handheld.


----------



## dak1b (Jul 15, 2010)

well the manager got back to me and they don't even allow cameras inside the club. 

o well.


----------



## fokker (Jul 15, 2010)

I got turfed out of a bar a few weeks back because I had my camera taking photos of the band that I paid to go and see... I argued that why should I be treated any differently to the 10 girls in the front with their crappy P&S cameras blasting everything with their little flashes... the response: "because your camera has more memory bro, you can't fool me that easily" :er:


----------



## SwiftTone (Jul 15, 2010)

fokker said:


> I got turfed out of a bar a few weeks back because I had my camera taking photos of the band that I paid to go and see... I argued that why should I be treated any differently to the 10 girls in the front with their crappy P&S cameras blasting everything with their little flashes... the response: "because your camera has more memory bro, you can't fool me that easily" :er:



:lmao:


----------



## dak1b (Jul 15, 2010)

ya its a stupid rule, but wtev. I wish i could sneak my camera in..too bad they wud mistake it for a gun.


----------



## dak1b (Jul 15, 2010)

erose86 said:


> dak1b said:
> 
> 
> > ya its a stupid rule, but wtev. I wish i could sneak my camera in..too bad they wud mistake it for a gun.
> ...



ya the gun part was a joke. but yaaaa i guess i'll have to wear extremely baggy pants!:mrgreen:


----------



## OrionsByte (Jul 15, 2010)

_Years_ ago some friends and I went to a Jewel concert, and we snuck in my friend's Nikon film SLR and a couple lenses.  He was terrified we were going to get caught and have his camera confiscated, because there were "no photography" signs posted _everywhere_.  The tickets said it, the venue said it, they made announcements, and yet somehow we still managed to get to our seats in the 10th row and get through almost the entire set without getting caught.  If I remember right, someone finally saw him but all they did was ask him to stop, so he put it away and that was that.

He shot like four rolls of film at that concert.


----------

